# diamond archery



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm shooting the Diamond Machete since about a month ago. This bow is as smooth as and as quiet as the Mathews FX that I just sold. There is not to much said about Diamond's but they are a very good quality bow and the dealers I have talked to say their CS is outstanding. Oh, the Diamond is faster than the Mathews was (haven't chrono'ed yet but can tell by the eye.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Diamond bows are real popular around my area-we just started carrying them. They are real light and real fast-good products!

Jonathan


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Hawgdawg ,

nothing against these bows , i don't even know them , but speed measurement by the eye is nothing worth .


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Speed measured by the eye is ok if you are trying to estimate how fast Valintin passed you on the Autobahn!!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I have not chronoed the Diamond as of now but will on next trip to shop. All I'm saying is the Diamond shooting the same arrows appears faster. Shooting at 40 yards shooting the same arrows I can noticeable see the difference in the arc in the flight of arrows. I am not really too much concerned about speed but this was noticeable.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Hawg, I was shooting my Skyrunner3 today....shooting very nice(except for one arrow  )...can't wait for the other to come in.

I do feel sorry for any Nebraska buck that comes within 40 yards of me and my Diamond......


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

i recently got there catalog in the mail,i was very impressed with their customer service--they were very courteous and was glad to answer any questions i had.i received there catalog in about 6 days.i asked them if they made some of the risers for the bowtech line like i heard and they told me yes---i like the looks of there michette and the new line they got out in the gladiator series.they gladiator 1 was rated at 328ibo--the 2 was 319with the soft cam system.he told me there bows had more of a valley at full draw than some of the other bows on the market.i was interested in the AR line but never got a catalog or anything in the mail.prompt service means alot tome and shows me if a company is worth the consideration if they seem to care about my concerns and prompt service---go diamond!just have to decide now which one!


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*Customer Service!*

You're right on target-these guys are some of the best in the industry! We got our first 6 bows delivered by the National Sales Mgr. himself. Granted, we are only six hours away from Shreveport, but that is awesome service. We sat and chatted with these guys at the ATA show-very good bunch of people! 

If anyone from Diamond is reading, the guys from Bowie Outfitters say hey!


Jonathan


----------



## Bow-Dean (Mar 7, 2004)

Jonathon,

I talked with the Diamond Fellas at the ATA show, I dont hear much about them in Ohio, how are your customers responding to the Diamond line?
I was impressed with the line and the people I spoke with. They said they are really not interested in being the largest bow company, just manufacturing a quality product. I can appreciate that!


----------



## Bow-Dean (Mar 7, 2004)

Adam B,

Thanks for the info. If you liked the 02 Diamonds, check out the 04's they are impressive. The posted speeds are unreal. I used to shoot a BowTech Mighty-Mite, they remind me of that bow.

Thanks Again,
John


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I seen them in Kinder. Nice bows for sure.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*sounds great!*

i dont hear anything about there product in sw ohio-im always searching the chat lines.thats how i found outi called them a few days ago about when they were going to upgrade there web site with there new line of bows and i was told around the 15th of march---i have never heard one bad comment on there product.i like there friendly and honest attitude---so soon i hope to purchase one of there gladiator series bow or the michete.thanks for your replys


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

ive been trying to access info about these bows and can find nothing. best i can tell their website is gone. the web is my main source of info on many archery items, really surprised they dont have some info on the net about their products. if anyone has pics stick em on here id like to see them. easton94


----------



## Bow-Dean (Mar 7, 2004)

Their web site is active, I checked it out. Here is the address.

www.diamondarchery.com

When I was on their site the other day the site had not been updated with the 2004's yet!

Their phone number is: (318) 677-2600


----------



## Diamond Paul (Mar 18, 2004)

*Diamond Bows*

Hey, everyone. Glad to see some people talking about the bows. We are small, for sure, and most of our money goes to product, not advertising, so many people don't know about us. It's funny: if you can afford to tell your story (via advertising) to enough people, everyone seems to accept that what your ads say is gospel. Matthews, Hoyt, etc., has convinced everyone that they make the best products, that they know something about building bows that others don't. Granted, they make good bows, but just because they put some kind of gee-gaw or gadget on a bow and tell you it makes it better doesn't make it so. For example, the moveable limb pockets that many companies rave about are, too be blunt, junk. They look nice, and appear to be the mark of a high quality bow, but have you ever looked at the pockets on a Matthews in relation to the riser? There is a visible gap between the pocket and the riser on both sides. Result? Side to side slop in the pocket. A small company like ours may make just as good a bow, but the perception is that we are inferior, simply because we can't afford to tell everyone that we are better. Our bows will be faster, as quiet or quieter, and generally lighter than a comparable Matthews or Hoyt when you compare like bows. We are less expensive, too. Don't accept everything you see in ads as the gospel. There is no watchdog agency that polices archery advertising; you can say pretty much whatever you want. Go shoot them all and then decide what bow fits you the best. It might be the cheapest bow on the rack, or it might be the most expensive. We make a great bow, but I won't say we make the best, because the best bow for you is a very personal thing. By the way, a Machette is definitely faster than a Matthews FX (315 to 308 IBO). Thanks for talking us up.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Diamond Paul, I see the website is partially updated, good looking stuff. I dont have a dealer close so have been unable to shoot the new bows. Nice looking lineup though!! easton94


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*2004 CATALOG*

Thanks paul for that QUICK response to my pm. if the co. response as quick to customer service all I have to say is outstanding!!! I have a question about the dual wheel on the gladiator is this an easy pull design? I am looking for something , 
Quiet, easy to pull , and forgiving! now I know it does't have the brace hieght nor ATA for that but if the wheels are smooth and easy to pull that does help offset things! Also could I special order the widowmaker with the wheels? What string and cables come with your bows? Thanks REVJ


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Them Wheels look interesting... What's the Specs on them??


----------



## Diamond Paul (Mar 18, 2004)

*Wheels*

We are not shipping the wheel bows right now; we aren't happy with the wheels yet, and we will probably have to make them draw length specific, rather than modular, like we originally intended. We offer a module, called the "E," that feels very much like a wheel when you draw it. It has a valley, and good let-off, too. You would probably like it.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Diamond Bows*

I shoot a Widowmaker3 for 3-D and the Machete for hunting. Diamond makes a great bow. Paul, Tye, and Josh at Diamond take good care of their customers. The Machete is very fast and quiet. I am shooting a 397 grain Arrow Dynamics Nitro Stinger, 64-65 lbs., 30" draw at 275 fps. I have shot the Outback and I believe the Machete is quieter at the shot and quieter in the hand than the Outback. The grip on the Machete is more comfortable and more torque free.


----------



## Death_Whisper (Feb 5, 2004)

I recently purchased a Stinger and am very pleased. The 8 3/8" brace height more than makes up for the 28" ATA length and with the parallel limbs this bow is silent with no hand shock. IMO it's just as smooth as my Legacy and I believe quieter. My brother received his Machete last Friday and now wished he'd bought more vanes, as he's tearing them off left and right... 

Here's a pic of the Stinger at full draw:


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

i recieved my new gladiator about 6 days ago in a case.i will tell you what it is a great looking bow with a nice camo pattern.was not able to shoot it quite yet due to a cam problem----nothing major i think it was just a machined glitch.but it was rubbing against my inside part of the limb and did crimp the serving on the string loop into the cam.tok it to have a ppep put on it and that was when it was found.so i called josh at diamond and told him the problem and without hesitation he told me he would send me a new cam and string.he said about 3 days ago they cam out with the same cam but with bearings.he asked me tosend the old cam back so he could inspect it and correct the problem.they are a fine group of individuals and are committed to excellence.i cant wait to shoot it.it feels great in my hand.i really glad i chose diamond because they make you feel important and they are serious when it comes to the archer.i had 3 or 4 orther bows i could of choose from but i am totally satisfied even though i had a problem right of the bat.you can feel it when you make a good choice ya know.there is alot of people out there that are missing out because they only think a certain bow line rules!i hope to pass there great product along to others around my area and to a few dealers close by to help them out.


----------

